
Show HN: BuzMap – Global Unified Transit Map - Mark-Lester_UK
I have created a single map that lets you easily browse all bus, tram, metro, ferry  and train routes. I’ve loaded some data from Europe, Israel and  India. It&#x27;s called BuzMap: Here is an update, there is a previous outline linked at the bottom<p>State of the BuzMap - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buz-map.com<p>I have done significant work over the last 3 months to get BuzMap further towards a usable product and at least prove the scalability of the architecture and I hope a glimpse of where we can go with this.. I have what I think is a viable user interaction model.  Upon touching or hovering over a section of the map you (should, see bugs below) get the longest service that runs through that part of the map highlighted on the map itself and an instance of its timetable in the margin. To move the mouse over to the margin or manipulate the map without crossing other lines and thus selecting them, click on the map to “hold” that route.  Below the timetable should be all the other services that use that line. You can click on any of those and get that route highlighted and a timetable instance. Click back on the map to enable browsing of other routes. There is currently only one timetable instance.<p>I have yet to load any of the US, and there are lots of bugs still.   You can read the rest of this update, and about the many bugs, why there&#x27;s lots of areas still missing, and what the next steps are, here
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Vr5gHrpL25pEo7iFKRgWo9uDK09Xi-jw-c_Z4o9lvL0
======
thalon
Awesome project! Would it be possible to add a filter for wheelchair
accessible routes (given that this info is provided)?

------
revorad
This is cool! Clicky link - [http://buz-map.com](http://buz-map.com)

~~~
Mark-Lester_UK
thanks for sharing.

------
leffyllanfair
Very cool, very ambitious, very exciting.

